
Apple Just Shipped Web Components to Production and You Probably Missed It - yesimahuman
https://dev.to/ionic/apple-just-shipped-web-components-to-production-and-you-probably-missed-it-57pf
======
jdauriemma
I suppose 50 web components is better than 0, but isn't that still a drop in
the bucket?

~~~
yesimahuman
This is just the start, they are expanding the surface area using Web
Components pretty rapidly.

